#          /  .

## Escad@

.
   ,  .
 .
  .   , ..     .      .       .
       ?
  .   .
  ,           ?
   ,        10%,      ,   , ..

----------


## EvGeN11

344028-7   .4 .4  ""       1 .

----------


## Xaron

.    . 4 . 4:
http://sozd.parliament.gov.ru/bill/344028-7
4. *         ,     ,    (       )*,          ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , ,  *   -     ()     1  2019 .*

----------


## -

!!!   ,      .

----------


## kungi

"    "?       ,      ?

----------


## EvGeN11

> ,      ?


,        -       .             ,   . (      )

----------

> ,        -       .


      - " "?

----------


## EvGeN11

> - " "?


    ?   ,      ,   ,  /    ** .           ! 
         .  **  ,      .                            .

----------


## EvGeN11

**       /   /     .          /.     **    .

----------

*EvGeN11*,   .  ,     .

----------

> ?


54  1.2. 2.

----------

,     ,        /      ?!      ,    ,               ?   -?!        ,       !

----------

> ,     ,        /      ?!


!

----------


## kungi

> ,     ,        /      ?!      ,    ,               ?   -?!        ,       !


     43  . .  ,       .       .

----------


## (*_*)

: "
 1  2018         ( 54-)

 ,            ( )   ...."
       - 
" 1  2018        
30  2018   ,            ( )   .

   1  2018?
  ,   8  7  290- ( )    -  ,     ,      ,       1  2018 .

  54-           ,        .          ,         .    (   6  2017 . N -3-20/4592@;   28  2017 . N 03-01-15/26324).     344028-7   ,        54-."

----------

> 


,     


> 344028-7


,  


> ,        54-."


?        ,          ?

----------


## kungi

.     344028-7     54-.  . , ,              , ,         ,      /   .

----------

> 43  . .  ,       .       .


   !  )         )

----------


## .

> ,     ,        /      ?


 ,  .
       ,   ,         .

----------


## kungi

> !  )         )


     .     09.06.18      .

----------

..  01.07  ...

----------


## .

,     ,     ? 
   ,           .

----------

> ,     ,     ? 
>    ,           .


         !      ,          ...     ,        !

----------


## 1

> !      ,          ...     ,        !

----------

> ,  .
>        ,   ,         .


  ,    ""?)
      ,?)

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  .  !))

----------


## .

> ,    ""?)


 



> 4.          ,     ,    *(       )*,          ,     ,         () ,      , , ,         , ,     -     ()     1  2019 .


       ,       ,         ,

----------

?
   ,     / ,     ?  ,     ,   ,      ?

----------


## .

**,   ,    .     ,

----------

( )     -     " "    01.07.19    "  "    ?
  -    - .
  ,   ?
     5000  1/4  ,   30.000.   500 000 ....

----------


## .

> " "


    .        ?

----------


## ip el

,     ,          .       .     ,    .         ?    ,       ,     ,   ,      -.             ,    -   ,      . 

,     +,           ?

   -  4 ,  ,     .   ,    ?          ?

 ,         4 ?         ,    20 ,  26- -   .       7 ,         10 .       ?  ,   ? 

     ,         . , ,     : ,   .    .

" ,  ,   "

----------


## y.ponomarev

3,7+0,2     ,    . . 3,5     .
 ,  , 3,5 - 5%  !

   4     -   !   ?      . 20  1  ,

----------


## .

> .


 ,   - 




> ,         4 ?


 -         .

----------

,   ,   .  /     , ..  ,       ,         -,  . ,    ,       ,        !  ,    ,   ,     -    4080...   4090...(    ).

----------


## ip el

.    3010, 3011, 3023, 3030, 4081, 4091, 4230, 4742.

4080 -    ,   .

----------


## 1

>>>  .  /     , ..  ,       


    ,      .
      -.

             -     "  "

   ,     -   .
 ,

----------


## Salna

.       /.      ,    .          ?

----------

> .    3010, 3011, 3023, 3030, 4081, 4091, 4230, 4742.
> 
> 4080 -    ,   .



     40817, ,   , 40802 - .
   ,     579-

----------

,   -,      .       302.     !   408 -  ,    ..

----------


## ip el

-     ,   ?   -    ?

----------


## .

> 302.


  .      408

----------


## Escad@

,    (    )    302...,      ,    ,          . ?      ...

----------


## kungi

.   . .      (    ) -   ,     01.07.2018 .       ,        ,  .   ,    , ,       ,   ,          ,  , ,    . .

----------


## kungi

> ,   -,      .       302.     !   408 -  ,    ..


   .  , ,  ,    ,   . ,      5    ,   ,  ?         30233  30232.         . ,    -...

----------


## ip el

?      ?     ,     -,   .

,   .

----------


## kungi

,    ?

----------


## kungi

> .      408


     -  .   3030281....        .

----------

,    ,    ,    .     302338.  - -   302338

----------

:             . :  ,   ""      . -, ,    - -  .

----------


## zhns

..  : 30233, 30302, 40911, 30111, 40802
    . 
 :Smilie: ))  .

----------


## Escad@

-   ?

----------


## 777

.       .   .   .     ,   .  ,        ,   ?

----------

> ?   ,      ,   ,  /    ** .           ! 
>          .  **  ,      .                            .


       .  ,    -   .     .
     - .        ,    ,    ,   ,    ,    ,  ,      .        ,       ,    ,     .         .               .

----------


## 777

>

----------

> .  ,    -   .     .
>      - .        ,    ,    ,   ,    ,    ,  ,      .        ,       ,    ,     .         .               .


           ,    ,   60 %

----------


## zhns

> .       .   .   .     ,   .  ,        ,   ?


,    ! 
          ..       . 
    ... 
  ...     ..

----------


## 777

> .


   -    ,   ,   .        .




> .


  -  .  .            .

----------

,                  .

P.S.:            .

----------


## .

> .


 -         .

----------

> -         .


               .             ,    -  .

----------


## .

> 


   1  2018       .

----------


## 1

:Frown: 
       , ,      :Smilie:

----------

> 1  2018       .



                  .            (,   ..),     .                 .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,        3,5 - 3,9%   ,   .     ,     .

----------

> ,


     -  -   ?       - .

----------


## y.ponomarev

99%       "- " - ., , paypal.           ,  3-7  ?
   -    .
    ,     , , ,  ,  .        .

----------

> 


      ,   ,   .
    -.         ,      :Frown:

----------


## zhns

> ,        3,5 - 3,9%   ,   .     ,     .


     ..         .     ,      ..    ... 

-       -,   ,        "     ".          .  ,                 .  ,                  . -    . -        ...  ,   .

----------

> ,        3,5 - 3,9%   ,   .     ,     .


        0.3 ,

----------


## 81

> ,        3,5 - 3,9%   ,   .     ,     .


 .       .     3%.          ,            .

----------


## y.ponomarev

-. PayPal   2,8%, sqrill  2,4%.   "  ".   !
     ,   ,     ,   . 



> ,                  .


       ,    ,       (   ),     .          .

----------


## 1

> -. PayPal   2,8%, sqrill  2,4%.   "  ".   !
>      ,   ,     ,   . 
> 
>        ,    ,       (   ),     .          .


   .
     .   - .   1 .  .
    ?           ?           .
 - ?

----------

> .
>      .   - .   1 .  .
>     ?           ?           .
>  - ?


  , ,        1 ,            , 90 %       

      1    2 ,    

 :   100 000    
   97 000    

    ,  

   6%

----------


## y.ponomarev

.     ,      .
      ,         .   .

----------

! , ,    50  50 . -.  .          (     ).      -     ,      ,    .  ?    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.        .

----------

> .        .


!     ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

, "  "   -.    .
,  ,         .
      1  2017 .          . ,                (   ,   ).   ,   .       .

----------


## 1

> , "  "   -.    .
> ,  ,         .
>       1  2017 .          . ,                (   ,   ).   ,   .       .


.  -    .  .

----------


## .

> , "  "   -.    .

----------


## y.ponomarev

, ,  ,   .

----------


## Univers

> .


   ,   :      ,         ,       . ,       ,     ,       (  5.4  1.2   54-).             .        .                      (  5.3  1.2   54-).
   ,     ,   ,         ,      .     ,   ,   ,  ,      -    .    ,     ,     .    -    ,    ,    . ,    ! - ,      .

----------

> ,


 .          ?
   .     ""-         -       .

----------


## Varvara22

:
1.        , ?
2.         -, ?

----------


## Escad@

,          .   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> :
> 1.        , ?
> 2.         -, ?


1. 
2.

----------


## Varvara22

,        ,     .     ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.

----------


## 777

> .


 ,       ?        ? ,   ,            /    ,         .

----------

> ,       ?        ? ,   ,            /    ,         .


    ,   "   " .    1    /   (  ),   .
    ,   13%,  .     ,

----------

?     51-62,     ?

----------

> ?     51-62,     ?


   ,    ....

----------

> ?     51-62,     ?


    .    ,  51

----------

> .    ,  51


, ! 

,   ,  ......

----------


## bohela

!
      ? :  ,   ,       .

      ""   - " " -     /  .    , ?

,     ,    : "  " - ? 

  ,            / /.

----------


## Nuric

!
     ,         ,        .   ,  ,     ,     .        ,   .        .     /  ,      ,     ? 
  ,       (((

----------

> ,    ....


)

----------

> !
>      ,         ,        .   ,  ,     ,     .** ,   .        .     /  ,      ,     ? 
>   ,** (((


       ?  54-   1.1.   .   ?

----------


## VSE_KASSI_RU

> !
>       ? :  ,   ,       .
> 
>       ""   - " " -     /  .    , ?
> 
> ,     ,    : "  " - ? 
> 
>   ,            / /.


 !
  " ",     .    ,   2000    10.000     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,            / /.


http://www.profbanking.com/info/835     .
      ,  2  . ,    2 40802    40817  .    .
       ( ,   ..),    .          ,     .




> ? :  ,   ,       .


    ,    .
 ,    -,      -     .   ?  ?      ,        ,       .     ,   .
  PayPal    ,          .

----------

> ,    -,      -     .   ?  ?      ,        ,       .     ,   .
>   PayPal    ,          .


   2019    ,   2019   ,   2019      ,  ,   ,   ,   , , ,    ,   -,    ,    ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

, ,    ,        .       , , ,     .

----------

> , ,    ,        .       , , ,     .


  ,       ,   250 ,     ,            ,    ,     ,    ,

----------


## zhns

> ?  ?      ,        ,       .     ,   .


  ., .         . 
 1    ,       .         /. 
   .                 "  ?". 
     ,      ,   .       . 
      ,     .

----------

> ., .         . 
>  1    ,       .         /. 
>    .                 "  ?". 
>      ,      ,   .       . 
>       ,     .


    /     ?
 ,       ,            ,         ,       ,   5  ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ., .         .
>  1    ,      .         /.
>    .                 "  ?".
>      ,      ,   .       .
>       ,     .


    ,           ?          ,     .
  ,      ?       ?      ,      ,     10    +. 
      (   3000    )         .     - .

----------


## zhns

> /     ?
>  ,       ,            ,         ,       ,   5  ,


    . 1     ,   .        .  
          . 
     ,     . 

     . 
   100   ,     .

----------

> 100   ,     .


      ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  .         .....   ,  )

----------


## zhns

> ?


100   ,     .   5 .   1 .

----------

-     -   ,   .

        ,                  .  .  ,      (    ). 

  -   ,   .      ?       - .
   -   54.

, ,           .     -     ,      .        ,    ,      ,      -    .
 ?  ,   .
  -         ?   ?    ?     ,  .

----------

> 2019    ,   2019   ,   2019      ,  ,   ,   ,   , , ,    ,   -,    ,    ,


 



> ?   ,   ,       648  18.12.2015 .    ,        ,   .  ,   : ,   ; ,      ;    ,    ; , ,  ;  ;    ;   ,   ;       ,   ,  ;      , ,   ;  ;   ,        ; ,    - ,    ;  :    , , , , ;  ; ,      , ; ;     ; ,  ,


.          ...      ,     ,    -

----------


## 777

> 


 



> 


       .




> 


 ,        ,      .

----------

> .
> 
> 
>  ,        ,      .


   .

       ?    ( )             ?
        .       .

----------


## 777

> 


 :Frown:         ,     .





> .


""        :Frown:     -  -         ... (         ,      ..)

----------

> ,     .
> 
> 
> 
> ""           -  -         ... (         ,      ..)


   -       ,     .      100         .     ?    --1.   ,    . 

    -    54 ?

 !

----------


## 777

> -       ,


 (((((((
      .    ,   .   -         .    ....

----------

> .          ...      ,     ,    -


 ,     ,      10  ,         ,      ,   

    ,  ,       ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

.      !

----------


## snappous

,    1 : --> --> -->

         /  ,    ?
          --> --> ,     ?

----------

> /  ,    ?


  -  .

----------

> (((((((
>       .    ,   .   -         .    ....


  .
     .    .        . 
,      , --.        ,    .
   ,     ,   ,      - ,   ,    .      -     .        -    ,      . 
   ,    .    ,     ""   .        ,       . 
    ,     .     ,    62    -  .        ,    ,      1,  .       .  10 . . 
.  .    .

----------


## 34

> .
>      .    .        . 
> ,      , --.        ,    .
>    ,     ,   ,      - ,   ,    .      -     .        -    ,      . 
>    ,    .    ,     ""   .        ,       . 
>     ,     .     ,    62    -  .        ,    ,      1,  .       .  10 . . 
> .  .    .



1.    ,         
2.    : , ,  ...
3.   , 
4.   ,          ,   , 1 ,         
5. ,   
6.   
     ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 1.    ,


     1 .    1,   .  ,    . 

   ,            ,        1   -  -.
           (., .  ).




> -    ,      .


      .         / .

----------

> 1.    ,         
> 2.    : , ,  ...
> 3.   , 
> 4.   ,          ,   , 1 ,         
> 5. ,   
> 6.   
>      ,


    -     . 

 ,    .        .   1   . 

    .   , ,    .    ,   ,    .    .       ,       -  .        .   .

   ,     ,    ,    .         . 
  ,      . ,   .     .

----------

!   ...    ,     (((     (((.  :
       .   ,             (  ,   )     .            ?

----------

> ?

----------

> 


!

----------


## va_mos

,
  :
 ()   ,    ,  .     40817... =   ?

----------

> 40817... =   ?


,       (,   )

----------

> ,


 .   


> (,   )


   : 
1.   
2.   
3. ,  .

----------


## tours_buh

> ,
>   :
>  ()   ,    ,  .     40817... =   ?


40817...-      -.   , ..    ..

----------

**, .
   :



> 


 



> 


    / 



> ,  .


 - . 
    ,        .
*va_mos*,     



> ()

----------

> **, .


.    . 


> :


             ?   ?   ? 


> /


     , ..                . 


> - .


   ?    ?

----------

> .    .


 -  .          .        . 



> ?


    -   .  ( )  .    . ,     .



> , ..                .


  54-  1.2  5.3  5.4



> 5.3.       ,      ()              5  5.1  ,     ()   (  )    :
> 1)          ,   () ,   ,    5.4  ;
> 2)                  (  )   ;
> 3)                            (  )   .
> 5.4.   ,    5.3  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .





> ?    ?


  .     -       .  ,        .  -   .

----------

> -  .          .        .


   - ... 


> -   .  ( )  .    . ,     .


      .             . 


> 54-  1.2  5.3  5.4


   1  4.3   .


> -   .


,         ,    .

----------

